# ارجو المساعدة (شركة حديد عز الدخيلة)



## Eng_Ahmed.Mohamed (28 ديسمبر 2011)

انا مهندس كهرباء اتصالات و عندي مقابلة في شركة حديد عز الدخيلة وهيبقى فيه امتحان technical فياريت حد يقدر يساعدني ويقولي اركز على ايه؟ و ايه نظام الانترفيو هناك؟ ضرورى لو سمحتو


----------

